# Amazon.com Customer Service posts ** Updated 04/01/2009**



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Amazon.com Customer Service post for 2/23/2009:*

*Today's Topics: * 
Kindle 2 Content Transfer
Kindle 2 Shipping
Kindle 2 Text-to-Speech is an Experimental Feature
Kindle 2 and Wish Lists

*Kindle 2 Content Transfer:*
We store all your purchases from the Kindle Store on Amazon.com so you can access your books and other content from multiple Kindles, including Kindle 2, as long as the Kindles are registered to the same account. For your convenience, we store your annotations as well as the last page read in each book so you can pick up reading where you left off. We make it easy to transfer books and subscriptions from one Kindle to another.

Here are your options:

SCHEDULE DELIVERY OF EXISTING CONTENT
If you visit the Manage Your Kindle page (http://www.amazon.com/manageyourkindle) after placing your Kindle 2 order, you'll see your new Kindle 2 listed in the "Download/Send to" choices in the "Your orders and individual charges" section. You can schedule delivery of your existing books before your Kindle 2 even arrives. Your books will be automatically downloaded to your Kindle when you turn on the device, provided that you are in wireless range.

DOWNLOAD ARCHIVED ITEMS AFTER KINDLE 2 ARRIVES 
When Kindle 2 arrives, you'll see the options "Archived Items" on the Home screen and "View Archived Items" on the Home Menu. Either of these options will allow you to automatically wirelessly download your Kindle content stored on Amazon.com.

UPDATE SUBSCRIPTION DELIVERY SETTINGS
Subscription content can only be delivered to one Kindle registered your Amazon.com account. You can transfer a periodical subscription from one Kindle for delivery to another in the "Your Active Kindle subscriptions." section of the Manage Your Kindle page (http://www.amazon.com/manageyourkindle).

EMAIL PERSONAL DOCUMENTS
If you visit the Manage Your Kindle page (http://www.amazon.com/manageyourkindle) after placing your Kindle 2 order, you can give your Kindle 2 an e-mail address and verify your list of approved senders. You can e-mail personal documents to be downloaded and waiting for you when Kindle 2 arrives.

TRANSFER PERSONAL DOCUMENTS VIA USB
You can use the USB connection on your Kindles to copy personal documents to your computer from one Kindle and then drag it to a new Kindle 2.

PLEASE NOTE: You cannot transfer your Kindle purchases from your computer to your Kindles via USB unless you schedule delivery using one of the methods above.

*Kindle 2 Shipping:*
Kindle 2 began shipping today, February 23rd, to customers who were in line for the original Kindle and customers who pre-ordered beginning February 9th. New orders placed today will be released for immediate shipping.

Payment Methods for Kindle Content:

The currently accepted payment methods used to purchase Kindle content are credit cards and gift certificates. If paying with a gift certificate, the purchase will be deducted from your gift certificate balance until it is gone, then your credit card will be charged. You'll need to redeem your gift certificate to the account prior to making a content purchase. Please redeem your gift certificate by visiting Your Account.

Your account must still have a credit or debit card issued by a U.S. bank with a U.S. billing address even when you intend to pay for a purchase using a gift certificate.

*Kindle 2 Text-to-Speech is an Experimental Feature:*

The experimental category represents features we are still working on to enhance the Kindle experience even further. Try them out and let us know what you think. We have no plans to remove the experimental features-in fact, we are working hard to make them even better for you.

*Kindle 2 and Wish Lists:*
Digital content cannot be transferred to a different Amazon.com account after purchase, so Kindle content cannot directly be added to Wish Lists at this time. There are alternatives, however.

You can add books to your "Save for Later" list while shopping the Kindle Store from your Kindle. Simply select that option on the book's detail page. To view all the books you've added to your list, select the "Save for Later" option on the Kindle Store menu on your Kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/1/?cdMsgNo=4&asin=B00154JDAI&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=Mx160J0I65E72B8#Mx160J0I65E72B8


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Amazon.com Customer Service post for 2/24/2009:

Today's Topics: *
Infinite Capacity on your Kindle 2
Personalizing your Kindle 2
Transferring ownership of Kindle

*Infinite Capacity on your Kindle 2*
You don't have to save all of your items on Kindle 2's memory. Amazon.com backs up all of the books you purchased from the Kindle Store on our servers. Once you've finished reading your book, deleting it will move it into your Archived Items on Kindle 2.

You can access Kindle books from Kindle 2 by selecting "Archived Items" from the Home screen or "View Archived Items" from the Menu or from your PC by visiting the Manage Your Kindle page at www.amazon.com/manageyourkindle.

Amazon also stores the seven most recent issues for your subscriptions. To keep an issue indefinitely, press the Menu button from within the issue and select "Keep this Issue."

*Personalizing your Kindle 2*
Your serial number appears on the Manage Your Kindle page only after your order has shipped. Once your serial number is visible, you can change the name or email address associated with Kindle 2.

*Transferring ownership of Kindle*
If you transfer ownership of your Kindle, we recommend that you deregister it first. Any books, subscriptions, or other content you've purchased from the Kindle Store will no longer be accessible or delivered to the device. This also ensures new purchases won't use your payment information and the Kindle can be registered to the new owner's Amazon.com account.

http://www.amazon.com/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/4/?cdMsgNo=82&asin=B00154JDAI&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=Mx21R6UYTH8WIW8#Mx21R6UYTH8WIW8


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Amazon.com Customer Service post for 2/25/2009:

Today's Topics:*
Contacting Kindle Support
Kindle 2 and Cold Weather
Periodical Back Issues
Kindle 2 Display

*Contacting Kindle Support*
If you ever have any issues with Kindle 2 or its associated content, you can reach us using the Contact Us option in the right-hand column of our Kindle Support pages at:

www.amazon.com/kindlesupport

Our live customer service associates are available from 6:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m. Pacific Time, seven days a week.

*Kindle 2 and Cold Weather*
Kindle 2's operations can be affected by extreme temperatures. The operating temperature listed on the last page of the User's Guide is 32°F to 95°F (0°C to 35°C); the storage temperature for the device is 14°F to 113°F (-10°C to 45°C). If your device is left in these lower temperature ranges, please give it time to warm up to room temperature before powering it back on.

*Periodical Back Issues*
Subscription content that is more than seven issues old will be automatically deleted to free up space for new content. You can access previous issues from the Manage Your Kindle page (http://www.amazon.com/manageyourkindle) to resend them to your device, but please keep in mind that only the seven most recent issues will be available here. If you need indefinite access to any of your subscription content, we recommend saving these files on your computer to transfer back to your Kindle 2 at a later date.

*Kindle 2 Display*
A certain amount of image ghosting is inherent with electronic ink technology. The software for Kindle 2 is intended to minimize ghosting and maximize the speed of page turns. You can press Alt+G on your Kindle 2 keyboard to "refresh" the screen and eliminate ghosting.

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/6/?cdMsgNo=127&asin=B00154JDAI&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=Mx29O5GP6P26LGH#Mx29O5GP6P26LGH


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Amazon.com Customer Service post for 2/26/2009:

Today's Topics:*
Kindle 2 Battery
Whispernet & Battery Level
Optional Kindle Covers
Kindle USB Cable/Power Adapter
Kindle 2 Shortcuts
Kindle USB Troubleshooting

*Kindle 2 Battery*
We learned from the first generation Kindle that changing the battery was rarely needed, so Kindle 2's battery is not user replaceable. The battery is covered under the initial one year warranty as well as the extended warranty offered on Amazon.com. Once outside the one or two year warranty period you can get it replaced for a $59 fee (plus $8 shipping & handling). If you encounter any kind of power or charging issues during the life of your Kindle 2, you can contact Kindle Support for assistance.

*Whispernet & Battery Level*
Kindle 2 does not need a full battery charge to connect to Whispernet and download content. We recommend having at least a 25% charge while doing so if you are not directly connected to a power outlet, however. Your battery indicator will show an exclamation point in it if the battery level is too low to power the wireless connection.

Kindle 2 can read on a single charge for up to 4 days with wireless on. You can turn wireless off and read for up to 2 weeks. Battery life will vary based on wireless usage, such as shopping the Kindle Store and downloading content. In low coverage areas or in 1xRTT only coverage, wireless usage will consume battery power more quickly.

*Optional Kindle Covers*
Kindle 2 does not include a cover. We have a wide variety of covers available to protect your Kindle 2 in the Kindle 2 accessory store:
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=sv_kinh_5?ie=UTF8&node=1261724011

*Kindle USB Cable/Power Adapter*
The USB cable/power adapter is located underneath the tray holding the Kindle 2. The USB cable and power adapter use the same cord. Remove the power adapter end to reveal the USB connector. You can see images of this on the Kindle 2 product page or in your Quick Start guide.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B00154JDAI/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_all
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41gtB3JrBoL._SL500_AA280_.jpg

*Kindle 2 Shortcuts*
There are numerous shortcuts on Kindle for accessing certain features of the device. The following tips are found in the Kindle 2 User's Guide:

Create a bookmark: Alt and b
Play or stop MP3: Alt and spacebar
Forward to next MP3: Alt and f
Play or stop Text to speech: Shift and Sym
Pause text to speech: just hit the space bar
Search for content in the Kindle Store by a specific author: type in search bar "@author [author's name]" (For example, to search the Kindle Store for books by Agatha Christie, enter "@author Agatha Christie" in the Search line. This will narrow your Kindle Store search to find only books written by Agatha Christie.")

*Kindle USB Troubleshooting*
If your computer is not recognizing Kindle 2 when connected via USB, please to try the following :

1. Remove any other USB devices
2. Restart you computer 
3. Restart the Kindle (From the Home screen, press the Menu button and select Settings, press Menu again and select "Restart") 
4. Try a different USB port
5. Try a different computer (if possible)
6. Restore the Kindle to factory settings (From the Home screen, press the Menu button and select Settings, press Menu again and select "Reset to Factory Defaults")

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/7/?cdMsgNo=167&asin=B00154JDAI&store=fiona-hardware&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=Mx1F7XWD9XVHA8H#Mx1F7XWD9XVHA8H


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Amazon.com Customer Service post for 2/27/2009:

Today's Topics:*
Text to Speech Statement
Searching for Free Books on Kindle
Accidental Purchases
Storage Space on Kindle 2
Making Sure Your 1-Click Settings are Updated
Emailing Personal Documents to Kindle 2

*Text to Speech Statement*
We have absolutely no plans to remove the text-to-speech feature. Text-to-speech will continue to work for newspapers, magazines, blogs, personal documents, and for books - unless the rights holder has disabled the specific book title. We believe most rights holders, usually the publisher or author, will decide to keep text-to-speech enabled.

*Searching for Free Books on Kindle*
Thanks to Michael J. Ehling for this useful tip! We currently offer a large variety of books for free in the Kindle Store. Some of these are public domain titles offered from various sources, and some are current books that publishers are for free (some for a limited time). You can sort our general search to show free books first by doing the following:

1) Visit www.amazon.com/kindlestore and type in "-domain" (without quotes) in the search field, then click Go
2) On the search results page, click on the drop-down list on the right that says "Relevance" and change to "Price: Low to High"

*Accidental Purchases*
When you make a purchase in the Kindle Store from your Kindle 2, you're provided the option to "Cancel order" if this was an unintended purchase. If you don't catch this option in time and still want a refund for an unintended purchase, you can contact Kindle Support within 7 days of your order to have it refunded.

To delete the book from your Kindle 2, simply highlight it on the Home screen and press the 5-way to the left. This will give you the option to select "Delete."

*Storage Space on Kindle 2*
Kindle 2 can store approximately 1500 books purchased from the Kindle Store on its internal memory. Please note, however, that if you're adding other items like audiobooks, MP3s, or personal documents then this number can vary and many of these files will be far larger in size than a typical Kindle Store title. You can check the device's available memory by pressing the Menu button and looking at the top of the screen. We store all of your Kindle Store purchases so you don't have to. This allows you to delete a book once you've finished reading it, and then download it again at a later date from the device's Archived Items or our website.

*Making Sure Your 1-Click Settings are Updated*
Kindle uses your 1-Click payment method settings for purchases. If you receive a message that your order could not be completed, you'll want to check your 1-Click settings through the Manage Your Kindle page on our website. Your 1-Click settings cannot be modified from Kindle.

First, go to www.amazon.com/manageyourkindle. Under the "Your default 1-Click payment method" heading you will see your current billing method. Click the "edit" link and follow the on screen instructions to set up or edit your payment method. If you've already tried ordering a book and the payment was declined, you can go to the "View your digital orders" link at www.amazon.com/your-account, click on that specific order, and then choose to "Retry or edit payment method" for that order.

*Emailing Personal Documents to Kindle 2*
Every Kindle 2 is assigned a personal email address that allows you to send personal documents to it. All you need to do is open a new e-mail message in your e-mail client, attach the file, and send it to your Kindle's e-mail address. You can view or update your Kindle's e-mail address on the Manage Your Kindle page (www.amazon.com/manageyourkindle). You can add accepted addresses to your list here - if you're sending from an email address other than the one you use to shop at Amazon.com, you'll need to add this second address to the accepted list.

Only emails with accepted file attachments will go through, so you won't be able to use this address for standard email communication. More information on this feature, including supported file types, is detailed in Section 8.3 of your User's Guide.

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/8/?cdMsgNo=187&asin=B00154JDAI&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=Mx3PX9CJDGJRBRX#Mx3PX9CJDGJRBRX


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Amazon.com Customer Service post for 2/28/2009:

Today's Topics:*
Text to Speech Statement
Kindle Content and Footnotes
Kindle 2 and My Clippings
Recharging Kindle 2's Battery

*Text to Speech Statement*
We have absolutely no plans to remove the text-to-speech feature. Text-to-speech will continue to work for newspapers, magazines, blogs, personal documents, and for books - unless the rights holder has disabled the specific book title. We believe most rights holders, usually the publisher or author, will decide to keep text-to-speech enabled.

*Kindle Content and Footnotes*
Footnotes in books are a feature that Kindle 2 supports, but the actual function of them must be enabled by the individual publishers who provide us their books. They will generally be a clickable "link" in the body of the text that you can select with your 5-way. This will take you to the end of the book where the actual footnotes are listed. Once you've read a particular footnote, hitting the "Back" button on the Kindle 2 will take you back to the last location you were reading within the book.

*Kindle 2 and My Clippings*
Kindle 2 allows you to add bookmarks, notes, and highlight specific passages in your content. These are saved both within each book as well as in the My Clippings file, listed on your Home screen, and we back up these annotations wirelessly when you connect to Whispernet.

If you want to edit specific notes or marks, you can plug your Kindle 2 into your computer and make the changes on the My Clippings.txt file located in the Documents folder of Kindle 2. If you ever want to delete the whole My Clippings file, highlight it on the Home screen of your device and move the 5-way to the left. This will give you the option to click "Delete." More specific information is listed in Section 3.5 of your User's Guide, Locations 583-90 if you're reading it on the device itself.

*Recharging Kindle 2's Battery*
With Kindle 2's 25% longer battery life, you can read on a single charge for up to 4 days with wireless on. Turn wireless off and read for up to 2 weeks. If you use the wireless feature frequently, we do recommend keeping the battery at 25% at least. There is no specific need to let the battery drain out before recharging it; many owners do keep their devices plugged in each night, and this does not have any adverse effect on overall battery life.

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/9/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=221&asin=B00154JDAI&store=fiona-hardware&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=MxKSEOSD7SKWPE#MxKSEOSD7SKWPE


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Amazon.com Customer Service post for 3/02/2009:

Today's Topics:*
Charging your Kindle battery
Custom Screen Savers
Loss or Theft

*Charging your Kindle battery*
With Kindle 2's battery you don't need to fully drain the battery before recharging, or wait until the battery is fully charged to start using it again. The Lithium-ion battery is optimized in such a way that incomplete charging won't affect the battery life. For example, if you drain the battery halfway two days in a row while fully charging both times at night, this would only count as one charge cycle. Leaving Kindle in extreme temperatures, like in your car, will have the most negative impact on the overall life of your battery.

Leaving wireless turned on or sustained use of the wireless functions will cause the battery to drain faster. If you would like to turn the wireless off, select menu from the home screen. Use the five-way controller to select "Wireless Off". Also, downloading a large number of books at once will cause the device to index new content. If you have recently transferred or downloaded a large number of books it is recommended that you leave the device turned on and connected to the charger overnight.

As with any other aspect of Kindle, if you think that your device is not performing as it should, please have detailed notes of your usage and the battery life experienced and contact customer support:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/contact-us/kindle-help.html

*Custom Screen Savers*
Amazon.com Customer Service does not support or provide instructions for adding custom images to your Kindle to be used as screen savers. However, should you choose to do this on your own it will not void your warranty.

*Loss or Theft*
If you Kindle is lost or stolen, you can always deregister the device from the Manage Your Kindle page (http://www.amazon.com/manageyourkindle) so that no orders can be placed on your account from Kindle. At your own discretion, you can enter your contact information in the Personal Information section on the device Settings menu. The standard warranty and the extended warranty do not cover against loss or theft.

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/12/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=283&asin=B00154JDAI&store=fiona-hardware&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=Mx2HTAOBPKHJ0P8#Mx2HTAOBPKHJ0P8


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Official Amazon.com Customer Service post for 3/3/2009:

Today's Topic:*

Contrast

*Contrast * 
The Kindle 2 uses the latest in electronic-ink display technology. The screen works using ink, just like books and newspapers, but displays the ink particles electronically. Every Kindle 2 is inspected to ensure it upholds to a contrast standard that results in a quality reading experience.

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/12/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=294&asin=B00154JDAI&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=Mx1V3WY5NHZ7SM5#Mx1V3WY5NHZ7SM5


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Amazon.com Customer service forum post for 3/4/2009:

Today's Topics:*
Last Page Read
Wireless Signal in Sleep Mode
iPhone Content
Kindle on iPhone Usage Fees

*Last Page Read*
You do not need to power down Kindle 2 between reading sessions, it is best to leave the device in sleep mode. Holding the switch at the top to power the device off is similar to pulling the power cord on your computer without shutting down the Operating System. If you turn the device off while in the middle of the book, the device cannot save that location. We save the location when the device goes into sleep mode or when you leave the book, so if you do need to power the device off then be sure to go to the Home screen first - this will save your last place in the book.

*Wireless Signal in Sleep Mode*
Kindle's wireless signal uses low power while in sleep mode so that your subscriptions can download overnight. If you are in a low coverage area, this could cause the device to use more battery power as it continually tries to maintain a signal. Unless you are subscribed to periodicals that you want to receive overnight, we recommend turning wireless off (Press the Menu button and select "Turn Wireless Off" of the menu options) before leaving the device in sleep mode. This will further conserve battery power.

*iPhone Content*
You can download any book purchased from the Kindle Store to your iPhone/iPod Touch. Kindle newspapers, magazines, and blogs are not currently available.

*Kindle on iPhone Usage Fees*
Amazon.com does not charge any other fees than what is listed on the detail page of the content associated when downloading to your iPhone/iPod Touch.

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/13/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=312&asin=B00154JDAI&store=fiona-hardware&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=Mx3V3TD327WRT00#Mx3V3TD327WRT00


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Amazon.com Customer service post for 3/5/2009:

Today's Topics:*
Unofficial Content Categories on Kindle 2
Why "Kindle?"

*Unofficial Content Categories on Kindle 2*
Kudos to Kindle Community member Bufo Calvin for this tip! With the ability to add notes to your Kindle 2 content and search for specific words or phrases on your Kindle 2's Home screen, you can categorize content by genre or other personalized terms.

Open up one of your books, select Add a Note or Highlight, and enter in a word (or words) you'd like to categorize by - genres such as history, fantasy, biography, etc. Try putting your initials or a common letter such as "x" before the word, "cshistory" or "xfantasy" for example. Save the note you chose to enter.

Now go back to your Home screen and type in the word you just used for your note. Once you've typed it, move your 5-way controller to the right and click on "Search My Items." You'll see the book you just added the note to appear. If you've added that note in multiple books, each one will appear in your search results.

*Why "Kindle?"*
The definition of the word kindle is "to set fire to or to ignite." We chose this name because we believe Kindle is igniting a revolution in book reading by bringing a new way of reading to both existing and new fans of literature. We believe that in time, physical libraries will be a thing of the past, as more and more readers embrace the ability to instantly access their books on Kindle with the touch of a button.

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/14/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=329&asin=B00154JDAI&store=fiona-hardware&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=MxTIGRNCFW3S56#MxTIGRNCFW3S56


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Amazon.com Customer Service post for 3/6/2009:

Today's Topic: * 
Using Bookmarks on Kindle 2

*Using Bookmarks on Kindle 2*
There are a few different ways to create bookmarks in your Kindle 2 content. The first is to open your menu inside a book and choose the "Add a Bookmark" feature. You can also hold down the Alt key and press "B" or move your 5-way up or down to go into cursor mode, and then press the 5-way twice.

You can see your list of bookmarks in a book by selecting "My Notes and Marks" from the Menu. If you select one with the 5-way you'll be taken to that bookmark; pressing the Back button will then take you back to your list of marks. This allows you to navigate between multiple bookmarks if you need to reference multiple pages of content.

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/15/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=352&asin=B00154JDAI&store=fiona-hardware&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=MxO6WMWFFVHXXZ#MxO6WMWFFVHXXZ


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Amazon.com Customer Service post for 3/09/2009:

Today's Topics:*
Kindle License Limits
International Use of Kindle 2
Kindle 2 Archived Items
Audiobooks on Kindle

*Kindle License Limits*
The licenses associated with most books and other non-subscription content purchased from the Kindle Store allow you to download and view each item for your personal use on up to six Kindles registered to your Amazon.com account. Each download to a Kindle, iPhone, or iPod Touch counts as one of those (up to) six devices. Once you've reached the limit, the title(s) will need to be purchased a second time to download to further devices.

In cases of this license limit being reached due to warranty replacements or other exceptional circumstances, Customer Service can free licenses used by devices no longer accessible.

*International Use of Kindle 2*
Kindle 2 can be used anywhere in the world. However, there are restrictions to this. When you first purchase a Kindle 2, the shipping address for that order must be located in the U.S. (referring to the 48 contiguous states, Alaska, Hawaii, and the District of Columbia).

Kindle 2's Whispernet access is only available inside the United States as well. While you can order books from the Kindle Store through a computer connecting from anywhere in the world, these purchases require both the billing address and the credit card on your Manage Your Kindle page to be U.S. based.

*Kindle 2 Archived Items*
Your Archive is a sort of history of purchases you've made in the Kindle Store, specifically listing content that is being saved on Amazon.com instead of your Kindle 2's memory. This allows you to delete books that you've finished reading, and then download them again at a later date. Once you purchase a book, it stays with your account. There is no method of deleting from the Archive itself.

*Audiobooks on Kindle*
Kindle is compatible with audiobooks purchased from Audible.com. Audible offers four versions of its audiobook format. Kindle is compatible with formats 2, 3, and 4. Format 1 and audiobooks provided from other sources are not supported. You can use the AudibleManager software to make download and transfer audiobooks to your Kindle.

Compatible audiobooks will appear just like any other book on the Kindle Home screen. If you transfer an audio book in from another source, it will not appear on the Home screen.

To learn more about Audible.com, and transferring and listening to audiobooks on your Kindle, visit http://www.audible.com/kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/16/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=383&asin=B00154JDAI&store=fiona-hardware&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=Mx31UNU8L7AXDQA#Mx31UNU8L7AXDQA


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Amazon.com Customer Service Post for 3/10/2009:

Today's Topics:*
International Whispernet
Charging Kindles Internationally
Playing MP3s on Kindle 2

*International Whispernet*
At this time, Whispernet coverage is only available within the United States (referring to the 48 contiguous states, Alaska, Hawaii and the District of Columbia). Amazon Kindle and its associated digital content in the Kindle Store are not available to our international customer base. We do hope to make Kindle available in more markets in the future, but have made no announcements at this time. Please keep an eye on our website for announcements of this nature, as it is where they would first be officially released.

*Charging Kindles Internationally*
The power adapter for both versions of Kindle has a universal design, meaning that you can charge the device around the world with the help of a physical country adapter plug (sold separately).

*Playing MP3s on Kindle 2*
If you've transferred music to your device and are unable to select the Play MP3 option from your Experimental list, there are a few things you'll want to check. The first thing you want to verify is that the files are in a standard .MP3 format, and are free of Digital Rights Management (DRM) software. Some online music vendors sell protected files in other formats like .MP4 or .AAC, and these aren't compatible. The files you transfer must also be placed in the device's "music" folder, and not in the main Kindle drive or one of the other content folders.

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/16/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=398&asin=B00154JDAI&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=Mx10FQXQM0VWCPW#Mx10FQXQM0VWCPW


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Amazon.com Customer Service Post for 3/11/2009:

Today's Topic:*
Downloading Kindle Purchases and Subscriptions to Your Computer

*Downloading Kindle Purchases and Subscriptions to Your Computer*
If you aren't in a Whispernet coverage area, or if you simply want to back up your content to your computer, here's how you can download and transfer content:

Downloading from Manage Your Kindle
1. Visit the Manage Your Kindle page (www.amazon.com/manageyourkindle). 
2. Books will appear in the "Your Orders and Individual Charges" section at the bottom of the page. Subscription content will appear in the "Your active Kindle subscriptions" section.
3. If you want to download a book, click on "Download/Send to..." next to the title and choose "Computer"
4. If you want to download a subscription, click the "+" arrow to the left of the subscription, then choose the edition you want to download from the drop-down menu, and then click "Download to computer"

Transferring to you Kindle
1. Connect Kindle to an available USB port on your computer using the USB cable.
2. When connected, Kindle will appear as a storage device on your computer.
3. Copy the files from your computer to the "documents" folder on Kindle.
4. Disconnect Kindle from your computer when the file transfer is complete.

Document Compatibility
Kindle recognizes text files(.txt) natively, and these don't require conversion to be read on Kindle.

Any personal files cannot have any Digital Rights Management (DRM) protection applied to be readable on your Kindle. The following file formats can be converted via e-mail and viewed on your Kindle: Microsoft Word (.DOC), Structured HTML (.HTML, .HTM), JPEG (.JPEG, .JPG), GIF (.GIF), PNG (.PNG), BMP (.BMP).

Due to the fixed layout inherent with the PDF format, some complex PDF files might not convert properly on your Kindle. If possible, copying the text of a PDF document to a Word document before converting can greatly increase the readability.

For more information on transferring documents to Kindle, please visit our Help pages: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200321920

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/17/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=408&asin=B00154JDAI&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=Mx2AJAICAKQ5F4B#Mx2AJAICAKQ5F4B


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Amazon.com Customer Service Post for 3/12/2009:

Today's Topics:*
Duplicate Orders
Kindle Book Licensing Restrictions

*Duplicate Orders*
When shopping for Kindle items on Amazon.com, a message will appear at the top of the page saying "Instant Order Update for [Your Name]: You purchased this item on [Date]" when you have previously ordered an item. We allow customers to place duplicate orders if they want to increase the number of licenses available on their account.

When shopping from the Kindle, you can cancel accidental purchases yourself. Simply select the "Purchased by Accident? Cancel this Order" option on the order confirmation page displayed on your Kindle.

*Kindle Book Licensing Restrictions*
The licenses associated with most books and other non-subscription content purchased from the Kindle Store allow you to download and view each item for your personal use on up to six Kindles registered to your Amazon.com account. If you deregister a Kindle for whatever reason, the licenses for any books downloaded to that Kindle remain linked with the device.

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/17/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=415&asin=B00154JDAI&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=Mx2HQTUJ0QKLLJ6#Mx2HQTUJ0QKLLJ6


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Amazon.com Customer Service post for 3/17/2009:

Today's Topics:*
Your @kindle.com Email Address
Selling Content in the Kindle Store
Content Availability

*Your @kindle.com Email Address*
Every Kindle 1 & 2 is assigned a personal email address that allows you to send personal documents to be converted to Kindle format. This email address is not for standard email communication. Any text entered in the body or subject of your email will not be received on your Kindle.

Similarly, the @kindle.com email address can't be assigned to a registered iPhone or iPod Touch because personal documents cannot be sent to these devices.

*Selling Content in the Kindle Store*
If you own publishing rights to a book and want to sell it in the Kindle Store, there are a few options. The first is to use Amazon's self-publishing tool, the Digital Text Platform. You can sign up and view a wealth of information, including their community forums, at dtp.amazon.com

Another option is Mobipocket's eBookbase. By uploading your titles to eBookbase, you can sell them through the Kindle Store, Mobipocket.com, and Mobipocket's network of eBook retailers. Visit www.ebookbase.com for more information.

If you have a blog that you wish to publish on Amazon Kindle, please fill out the form at this URL:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/publications/self-service_agreement.html

*Content Availability*
The availability of content in the Kindle Store partly depends on the rights owner for that content. While we may offer a particular physical copy of a book at Amazon.com, that doesn't mean the rights holder has agreed to make their content available for Kindle as well. Our goal is to have publishers provide a Kindle edition for every title they can.

We feature a "Please tell the publisher: I'd like to read this book on Kindle" link below the product image of physical titles that are not available for Kindle. This helps both the publisher and Amazon.com know exactly what books customers want for Kindle. For periodicals you would need to contact the publishers directly.

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/19/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=462&asin=B00154JDAI&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=Mx76KNRKJVUOAK#Mx76KNRKJVUOAK


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Amazon.com Customer Service post for 3/18/2009:

Today's Topic:*
Extended Warranty

*Extended Warranty*
Purchase of the Kindle 2 Extended Warranty provides an additional year and more comprehensive protection than the one-year manufacturer's warranty. You get two years of coverage for failures due to normal operation of device. In addition, you get two years of coverage (limited to a single claim) for accidental drops or damage. The warranty stays with the device even if it is gifted or sold to another party.

The Kindle 2 Extended Warranty is offered and sold by an experienced service management company, Service Net Retail Solutions, LLC ("Service Net"). If your Kindle 2 experiences a covered failure during the plan's term, Service Net will replace your unit at no additional cost. Service Net will even cover shipping costs for both the defective and replacement unit.

For more information, visit the product page at: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_e_0_15?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=kindle+extended+warranty&x=0&y=0&sprefix=kindle+extended

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/19/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=473&asin=B00154JDAI&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=MxYVG361EI2GUG#MxYVG361EI2GUG


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Amazon.com Customer Service post for 3/19/2009:

Today's Topic:*
Kindle Book Locations

*Kindle Book Locations*
Kindle's screen can display only a certain amount of information at any given time. However, since the size of the text can be adjusted, the amount of information displayed is variable. Because of this, standard page numbers do not relate to the location numbers used by Kindle.

The first number is the first location displayed on the screen, and the second number is the last location displayed on the screen. As you change the font size, the second number will change to adjust to the new number of locations (characters) displayed. The first number will remain the same, because the first location displayed does not change.

The location displayed in a Kindle book is specific to the Kindle format, and does not directly translate to the page number of printed, or other electronic, versions of the same book.

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/20/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=486&asin=B00154JDAI&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=MxC9K2JQSQLXH5#MxC9K2JQSQLXH5


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Amazon.com Customer Service post for 3/23/2009:

Today's Topics:*
Kindle Font Sizes
Experimental Page Options on Kindle 2

*Kindle Font Sizes*
Kindle provides a choice of six font sizes ranging from approximately 7pt to 20pt. Press the text key [Aa] when reading to see and change the font settings. Some pages, such as menus and the Kindle Store, cannot be adjusted.

*Experimental Page Options on Kindle 2*
Your Kindle 2 displays three options that are considered part of the experimental category: Basic Web, Play MP3, and Text-to-Speech. Only the first two options can be selected from within this screen. The Text-to-Speech listing provides a brief description of this feature which is accessed from within your downloaded content (using the Aa or Menu keys).

The Play MP3 feature will only be available after you've transferred DRM-free .mp3 files to your Kindle 2's "music" folder from a computer; the device does not come with any music loaded on it.

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/21/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=503&asin=B00154JDAI&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=Mx1TB0HL6XMLK6U#Mx1TB0HL6XMLK6U


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Amazon.com Customer Service post for 3/27/2009:

Today's Topic:*
Textbooks for Kindle

*Textbooks for Kindle*

There are some textbooks available in the Kindle store, but there isn't a specific textbook category. You can try searching the Kindle store by title or browsing by subject to find the books you want (http://www.amazon.com/kindlestore). Using the physical ISBN number in your search will direct you to the detail page for the physical textbook. If the textbook is also available for Kindle, there will be a link to the Kindle version directly below the product image.

If you see a book on Amazon.com you want that isn't available in a Kindle edition, please click the link labeled "Please tell the publisher: I'd like to read this book on Kindle" directly below the product image on the book's detail page.

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/22/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=537&asin=B00154JDAI&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=Mx2VKPCLY5ODLLL#Mx2VKPCLY5ODLLL


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

*Amazon.com Customer Service Post for 4/01/2009:

Today's Topic:*
Kindle 2 Quick-Start Video

*Kindle 2 Quick-Start Video*
We've added a new video to the Kindle Support pages that shows how to get started with your Kindle 2. The topics include:

Opening the Box
Using your Kindle 2
Registration
The Kindle Store
Reading on your Kindle 2
Using the Kindle 2 Cover

You can access the Kindle Support pages at:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=sv_kinh_7?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200127470

To access the video directly, visit:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200332990&pop-up=1

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-com-Customer-Service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/Tx1XWROEYYNYZUA/24/ref=cm_cd_et_md_pl?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdMsgNo=596&asin=B00154JDAI&cdSort=oldest&cdMsgID=Mx18MZ54T0DI57J#Mx18MZ54T0DI57J


----------

